

Monotouch believes Apple's final 4.0 SDK may give more wiggle room. - AnneTheAgile
http://www.mono-project.com/newstouch/archive/2010/Apr-09.html

======
xsmasher
Steve Jobs is not as optimistic:
[http://lists.ximian.com/pipermail/monotouch/2010-April/00187...](http://lists.ximian.com/pipermail/monotouch/2010-April/001878.html)

------
martinpannier
See also this article on AppleInsider : <http://bit.ly/aVCuKz>

I'm not privy to the technical details, but it would seem Apple banning other
programming languages than Objective-C etc. was not an ideological decision,
but that it was based on the new requirements of the multitasking feature in
iPhone OS 4.0.

Can anyone with more technical know-how weigh in on this discussion ?

~~~
cheald
That argument has no weight at all.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1253621> has a good dissection of it.

